# magnifying glass with light



## mock (30 Aug 2018)

what magnifying glass with light have you got when scrollsawing ? i can not get on with my scrollsaw and have it for sale but in the meanwhile i thought ill give it another go but with a magnifying glass with light /?Alan


----------



## pulleyt (30 Aug 2018)

I use this light I bought from Axminster (it was on special offer at the time). It makes it much easier to follow patterns and works well for me.
Trevor


----------



## loftyhermes (30 Aug 2018)

I use one of these. https://www.proopsbrothers.com/magnifyi ... -844-p.asp


----------



## AES (8 Sep 2018)

+1 for the previous post. My own is the same principle but different in detail (e.g. black, not white, and the lens is round, not square) but as said, same basic idea. I've fitted mine with a daylight long life bulb and it works fine - sorry, I can't remember the make or the cost, I bought it years ago.

About the only "anti" on mine (I guess it applies to all magnifiers) is the fact that you need to carefully adjust the position to get the angle right. Otherwise you can get a slightly distorted view. It depends on your own position in relation to the lamp, your eyes in relation to the lens, and of course, your view/focus in relation to the actual cut line.

That all could be due to the fact that I wear vari-focal specs, I'm not sure, but just to say that when first trying out, the view of the cut line can seem a little weird, but don't give up, try adjusting your sitting position (or standing) and the position of your eyes in relation to the lens. Once used to the "weird view" and used to adjusting your position I find it a great help - took about 10 mins before I was really comfortable with it but wouldn't cut without it now.

HTH

Edit for PS: Don't give up and sell the saw mock. If nothing else I find the scroll saw incredibly useful for all sorts of general cutting jobs in the shop, even if not doing "proper" scroll work.


----------



## whatknot (8 Sep 2018)

Not having the greatest amount of funds, I have bought three different magnifying lights at local boot sales 

First one was a table lamp based thing, fine but not movable enough (cost £1)

2nd was like an angle poise type with a base, better reach that the table type (cost £2)

Third and one I use at present was a more professional type, as in picture again the cost the vast sum of £2, it was missing the base but that was easily resolved 

So there are bargains to be had 

There is another option, the headlamp magnifier, I have one of those as well which is also useful, I have used that for scrolling as well, cost less than a tenner from ebay


----------



## bourbon (8 Sep 2018)

This is where we miss Maplins. I got mine from there. Wasn't that expensive either


----------

